
New York is making the U.S.' coronavirus trends look better than they are - JumpCrisscross
https://www.axios.com/us-coronavirus-new-cases-second-wave-new-york-b6eda2dc-ef39-4b61-9385-d02a2fd3c494.html
======
skinnymuch
Excluding CT gets you another 500 avg less. It can be argued to exclude the
close by Philly metro area too that overlaps with NYC metro. That would be
another 500 dropped cases on avg (all of PA is a few hundred more but I’m not
counting all of it).

That makes the divide 2K vs 1K.

It’s embarrassing that this hasn’t been talked about more since it became
evident weeks ago.

Nor has it been talked about enough that the tri-State NY area never should’ve
been lumped in with the rest of the US. When one region a month ago accounted
for double digit percent of cases and deaths for the world, it should be its
own distinct thing.

